#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  DJ Engineering College, Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements

## Ajay_singh

*About* : D.J. College of Engineering & Technology and D.J. College of    Pharmacy were established by The Jassar Dental Medical Education Health    Foundation; a registered public charitable society whose main  objective was to   become a beacon of hope and self reliance for the  poor, needy and deserving   sections of society along with the  commitment to provide technical as well as   medical education. In this  endeavor, it has established D.J. College of   Engineering &  Technology in the year 1999 and now it is regarded as a Centre   of  Excellence in Dental Studies. Subsequently inspired by a philanthropic  urge   and social concerns, the Society also established D.J. College of  Pharmacy and   D.J. College of Engineering & Technology. These self  financing colleges duly   approved by AICTE, MHRD, Got of India; Govt.  of U.P., PCI for course conduction   and affiliated to U.P. Technical  University, Luck now are now poised to provide   high quality technical  education for the development of professionally competent   technocrats.  

*Branches & Intake :*

*Course Name*
*Duration*
*Seats*

*B.Tech.*

Computer Science & Engg.
4yrs
90

Information Technology
4yrs
60

Electronics & Comm. Engg.
4yrs
120

Electrical & Electronics Engg.
4yrs
60

Mechanical Engineering
4yrs
120

Civil Engineering
4yrs
60




*Facilities at a Glance*


HostelsFinance AssistanceAccommodation & TransportLearning Resources
*Queries are Welcome!!!*





  Similar Threads: D.Y Patil College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements ACME College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussions MIT Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion IAMR College of Engineering Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches ABES College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion

----------

